# .22 Beretta Neos add on needed



## wildinwiwithwes (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi Guys, I'm looking for a .22 Beretta Neos carbine kit (for around 250 bucks), I've been looking for yrs but am having a hell of a time finding one. I figured maybe a pistol forum might be able to help me out. Thanks for any help you guys can give me.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Beretta swears that they are going to re-introduce the carbine kit,,,
But so far nothing has appeared.

The last one I saw (other than my own) was on gunbroker,,,
I believe it went for well over $300.00.

Before you buy one I can tell you the biggest flaw in it's design,,,
The peep sight is set so low on the gun,,,
I (a 6'2" man) could not use it.

I had to scope the carbine to be able to use it.
It's fun as all get-out to shoot/plink with,,,
But it's definitely not an MOA firearm.

Having said that I wouldn't ever part with mine,,,
It's just too dang cool looking.










Aarond

.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

aarondhgraham said:


> Beretta swears that they are going to re-introduce the carbine kit,,,
> But so far nothing has appeared.
> 
> The last one I saw (other than my own) was on gunbroker,,,
> ...


I have never seen that before! Damn.


----------

